# Wednesday 30th December - The Centurion



## PieMan (Dec 18, 2015)

1 possibly 2 spaces available for a knock with myself and Rickg at The Centurion if anyone fancies it. Time to be confirmed!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 18, 2015)

Paul, yes please! If this is still going then I'd love to join you.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 18, 2015)

Subject to time and a spot being available, yes please.

AAC


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2015)

1st reserve then please...


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be 2nd reserve then please, just on the off chance...


----------



## PieMan (Dec 19, 2015)

OC and AAC - you're in!

Fish and Saint subs!

Cheers guys - will let you know time once I've spoken to Rick.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 19, 2015)

3rd reserve please!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2015)

Wish id seen it earlier!


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Wish id seen it earlier!
		
Click to expand...

You must be a mind reader, exactly my thoughts.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Wish id seen it earlier!
		
Click to expand...

 I think Paul checked when you would be out, and then put up the post.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2015)

richart said:



			I think Paul checked when you would be out, and then put up the post.

Click to expand...

I reckon you're right!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I reckon you're right!
		
Click to expand...

As if I'd be so cruel - am a big supporter of Help the Aged!!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

PieMan said:



			As if I'd be so cruel - am a big supporter of Help the Aged!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed you are Paul, but then you can see old age and senility galloping rapidly over the hill in your direction!  :whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Indeed you are Paul, but then you can see old age and senility galloping rapidly over the hill in your direction!  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 24, 2015)

PieMan said:



			OC and AAC - you're in!

Fish and Saint subs!

Cheers guys - will let you know time once I've spoken to Rick.
		
Click to expand...

Guys

Do we have a time yet?

Merry Christmas 

AAC


----------



## PieMan (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys hope you had a good Christmas.

Apologies for delay in responding to this one but unfortunately circumstances mean I am now out!

But game still going ahead with Rick so it's him being joined by AAC, OC and Fish.

Meet 9.30 at the club and have a great game - sorry I cannot be there. If anyone else cannot make it post on this thread. SH now 1st reserve I make it.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 28, 2015)

Fish is playing? But _*I *_was supposed to be the biggest bandit there? 

Sorry you can't make it, hopefully see you in Kent in a couple of months.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Guys hope you had a good Christmas.

Apologies for delay in responding to this one but unfortunately circumstances mean I am now out!

But game still going ahead with Rick so it's him being joined by AAC, OC and Fish.

Meet 9.30 at the club and have a great game - sorry I cannot be there. If anyone else cannot make it post on this thread. SH now 1st reserve I make it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't make it, hope all well.



Oxfordcomma said:



			Fish is playing? But _*I *_was supposed to be the biggest bandit there? 

Click to expand...

Step aside, unless you want to go halves on a bale of straw :smirk:

Look forward to it guys, just glad I managed to get out for the first time yesterday for over 9-days due to the weather, the cold turkey was nearly setting in :smirk:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 29, 2015)

Paul - Sorry you cant be there.

Guys - looking forward to the game.

AAC


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Apologies for delay in responding to this one but unfortunately circumstances mean I am now out!
		
Click to expand...

I did hear there's a new Greggs opening in Bushey that day


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

The weathers looking pretty grim now, the wind was always going to be a feature but the rain was originally not going to show its face until 1pm-ish, but it's now heavy rain & 44 mph winds from 10am


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			The weathers looking pretty grim now, the wind was always going to be a feature but the rain was originally not going to show its face until 1pm-ish, but it's now heavy rain & 44 mph winds from 10am  

View attachment 18000

Click to expand...

Man up!! 

Use this weather forecast instead...rain doesn't come until 1pm, then not too much......and the wind is ONLY 25 mph........


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			Man up!! 

Use this weather forecast instead...rain doesn't come until 1pm, then not too much......and the wind is ONLY 25 mph........

View attachment 18001

Click to expand...

Are there any course restrictions, leccy trolley etc?


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Are there any course restrictions, leccy trolley etc?
		
Click to expand...

No mate...lekkie trollies ok, (don't need hedgehogs)


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			No mate...lekkie trollies ok, (don't need hedgehogs)
		
Click to expand...

Its got hedgehogs on already, I will be a little earlier than 9am to grab a bacon buttie and beat the traffic. Can you warn all the foxes I'm coming back down and move that bollard by the speed camera


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its got hedgehogs on already, I will be a little earlier than 9am to grab a bacon buttie and beat the traffic. Can you warn all the foxes I'm coming back down and move that bollard by the speed camera 

Click to expand...

It's ok mate.....you won't see any foxes in that weather!!!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

Have fun guys, not at all jealous, honest


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Have fun guys, not at all jealous, honest 

Click to expand...

You can caddy for me &#128077;&#128521;&#127948;


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			You can caddy for me &#128077;&#128521;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

I would if I could, going stir crazy lol, 6 miles walking on ground thats wet underfoot probably doesnt fit the guidelines for my rehab!!!


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			You can caddy for me &#128077;&#128521;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't even make it to the 1st tee without something falling off him&#128514;


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			He wouldn't even make it to the 1st tee without something falling off him&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

dont you start!


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			I would if I could, going stir crazy lol, 6 miles walking on ground thats wet underfoot probably doesnt fit the guidelines for my rehab!!!
		
Click to expand...

It would be 8 miles if you were caddying for Robin!!!:rofl:


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			It would be 8 miles if you were caddying for Robin!!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

coffee all over keyboard, cheers Rick


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			It would be 8 miles if you were caddying for Robin!!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to so enjoy taking some money off you now tomorrow &#128526;&#127948;

Oh, and I've seen your Game Golf round, no forum lengths on display  today &#128514;


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm going to so enjoy taking some money off you now tomorrow &#128526;&#127948;

Oh, and I've seen your Game Golf round, no forum lengths on display  today &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Gauntlet well and truly thrown down :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Oh, and I've seen your Game Golf round, no forum lengths on display  today &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I'll donate a fiver to HFH for every one of your drives tomorrow that you get past my modest longest drive today of 249 yards....:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'll donate a fiver to HFH for every one of your drives tomorrow that you get past my modest longest drive today of 249 yards....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

There you go Robin, hit driver on the par 3's and that's Â£20 for H4H  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Forgot to mention, Harry Kane and Tom Carroll were in the 4 ball in front of me today.....Harry hits a mean ball....went round Centurion in level par last time he played.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2015)

Who are they....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Who are they....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

They play for a team higher in the league than Chelsea...:rofl:


Sorry, I should narrow it down a bit more.....


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2015)

Rain not due until 4 pm now :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got woke up to a loud noise and found we've got a branch from next doors tree crashed onto/through our fence, the noise from the wind outside is the loudest I've ever heard!  It's bin men tomorrow but there all over the close, it's a tad windy, the house is creaking everywhere !! 

Gonna be fun if this storm Frank is as bad down south but I think we're only getting the edge of what's hitting north of us now, poor buggers.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2015)

The Eagle landed &#128512;&#127948;


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2015)

Come on we're waiting to here, who has the forum distances and who doesn't


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2015)

Huge thanks to Rick for hosting the day, I know Paul will be gutted to have missed out but as 1 door closes another opens, and the Fsh was their to slither in :smirk:

Got down nice and early, now the speed restrictions & roadworks have been finished & removed it took me only an hour 

Anyway, a nice sausage sandwich and an even better Latte was consumed whilst waiting for everyone to arrive, once all together we headed off to the range to hit some balls into storm Frank who was just starting to flex his muscles and then a few putts & chips and then threw the balls in the air.

The pairings were;

Rick & Ben (Rickg & Oxfordcomma) 
Vs 
Robin & Steve (Fish & ArnoldArmChewer)

do I need to go on........

Although I started very well in very tough conditions and we won the 1st 2 hole's quite comfortably, we found ourselves 2 down on the turn  

A quick huddle & chat and I decided to to use my Mini-driver when it was tight and the big dog when it was a little more open, Steve was driving great and had a brilliant back 9 (6 pars), and with me now using my shots better in support, we shook hands on the 16th green turning over their 2-up lead to win the back 9 and match :whoo:

There were some funnies, some great drives, brilliant chips and some right howlers from everyone, which all added up to a great days golf in very testing conditions, which some of the pictures that I will add later will show, and what happens on tour (forum meet) stays on tour, so don't ask :ears:

Best overall individual score of the day went to Steve which was a great turnaround to his front 9, the match was won by Steve & Fish.

Thanks Rick, it was emotional  

Thanks also to my partner Steve for being great company and Ben as always :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 30, 2015)

Boys. A big thank you from me, fish you were a pleasure to partner, Ben you played really well despite being ricks partner.  Rick throw away the big stick and work with that one iron.

I was happy to double my front nine score on the back and gain at least a respectable score in very trying weather.

I had a great fun day with 3 pp,s who I would happily play with anywhere anytime, so thanks again to Rick for hosting.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 30, 2015)

Rick, my thanks as well for the invitation and for hosting us, that was a very enjoyable round of golf! And thanks as well to Steve and Robin, as you've both already said we had a good time today despite the wind, and being able to play virtually the whole round without the waterproof jacket was an unexpected bonus. Rick, I know you complained about the muddy fairways but you're definitely right when you said that the greens are superb. Would love to have a go on those in the summer when they're running, some of them will be lethal. 

Highlight of the round for me is probably my putt (singular) on the first, that was the very first putt in anger with the new stick and to see it curl in and drop was lovely. Lowlight was totally forgetting how to use a driver after it had gone so well for the first half dozen holes .


----------



## rickg (Dec 30, 2015)

Ben, Steve and Robin, really enjoyed the company today (and some of the golf) ne:

Thought we were really lucky to get away with no rain and just a gentle breeze...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Thought we were really lucky to get away with no rain *and just a gentle breeze*...

Click to expand...

Absolutely. There was only one hole, I think, where I actually had to brace myself against the wind because standing upright was a challenge. And my ball only blew off a tee once. Really quite gentle .


----------

